# Trip on the Silver Star "Supertrain"



## Amfleet (May 1, 2004)

Check out my most recent travelogue here. It inlcudes my trip from Boston to West Palm Beach, some railbuffing in between, and a trip home on the Silver Star "Supertrain".


----------



## Steve4031 (May 2, 2004)

Nice detailed trip reports. Wish I was there.


----------



## battalion51 (May 3, 2004)

I was. :lol: I was pretty impressed with the details of the report, especially compared to Part II of the February trip, ahem ahem.


----------



## Amfleet (May 3, 2004)

battalion51 said:


> I was. :lol: I was pretty impressed with the details of the report, especially compared to Part II of the February trip, ahem ahem.


I was so impressed with myself for whipping up less that 24 hours before my next trip began and 2 months after that trip ended. I was ready to just post the consists and be done with it, but I came through not wanting to disapoint. :lol:


----------



## battalion51 (May 3, 2004)

You did much better this time. Writing as you go always works better. I was really impressed that he had Part I done when we met up on the 24.


----------



## engine999 (May 3, 2004)

When you guys make trip reports do you write it in sections as events occur? Anyways very good, I enjoyed the high level of detail.


----------



## Amfleet (May 3, 2004)

Nope, most of us will make notes during the trip and put together a full trip report when we return home. Others will write them as they go along on a laptop computer. I myself have done both.


----------



## Bill Haithcoat (May 4, 2004)

Hey Amfleet, my response may be considered way, way off base ( probably not the first time) :lol:  

But that part of the return trip when you were in a dark coach all by yourself reminded me of my sojourn on that mixed train years ago, only passenger, no lights at night, etc. The comparison stops with those two points, of course.


----------



## Viewliner (May 4, 2004)

Since I unfortunately don't have a laptop, I have to use the good old notebook, and pen. If I had a laptop, I'd use it, but I since I don't I'll write as I go, or within a few minutes of events occuring. When I comes to the non train parts though, I'll just write it up at the end of each day. When I get back, I'll type it up, cleaning it up of course and post the pictures. Fortunately I'll have a laptop in about 2 years. :lol:


----------

